# Attractive People



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> In your own honest opinion, what makes a person attractive to you on a physical level? What about unattractive? For some, it might be a very symmetrical face. For others, they might enjoy a few flaws on a person because they think it's quirky. For some, curly hair is the ish, for others they want something more straighter.
> 
> I personally like guys who are a bit more softer in appearance than the typical macho man. I have nothing against very masculine men, but I find the other gentler type more attractive. I like a guy who is more on the "cute" side of attractiveness than the "hot" side. (Doesn't mean I can't enjoy looking at hot men, but I have more feelings for the other one.) I like it when a guy is a bit on the chubbier side (or skinny, whatever) and has longer hair. I like it when there's that youthful, slightly feminine side to his appearance. I honestly don't care about eye or hair colors or even hair textures, since they're all amazing to me.
> 
> What says you? What do you find attractive and why? Would you ever date someone who isn't your physical type?


sexually attractive or aesthetically attractive?


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> sexually attractive or aesthetically attractive?


Aesthetically attractive.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

As far as physical goes I am attracted to guys who are somewhat feminine looking/metrosexual, have pale skin, green/hazel eyes, and red/black hair.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Aesthetically attractive.


oh, okay

general
- clear skin
- symmetrical features
- large eyes 
- long neck (but not too long)
- not fat
- tastefully styled hair
- stylish clothing
- everything below the neck shaved

women:
- tall
- curvy, but not too curvy
- somewhat deep voice or soft, feminine voice

men:
- lean, but muscular
- deep voice
- clean shaven or tastefully styled facial hair (unkept facial = low class)


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm unbearably attracted to tall men. For the sake of height compatibility (I'm only 5'1), I look best with guys that are no taller than 5'9-5'10 tops, but I will always gape at men who are 6'0 or taller (especially taller, -- like 6'3, 6'4, _oh my_). In general, I like really masculine-looking men: decent-sized (or even slightly larger) noses, square jaws, subtle cleft chins. I tend to go for guys with straight, short dark hair. I don't really care about eye colour, but I like long, dark eyelashes and thick, nicely groomed eyebrows. Broad shoulders, nice Adam's apple, stubble or a well-groomed beard, large hands, and glasses round it out. I don't really have a racial preference, but I find dark skin incredibly beautiful. In terms of style, I like conservative/preppy but in a nerdy/absent-minded/hapless kind of way. I don't like guys who obviously put a lot of effort into the clothes they wear, but I like them to be nicely dressed.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Hmmmm... 

Confidence is a trait that is expressed physically, mostly in posture and gaze. I'm not attracted to a smile, but to the ease with which a woman smiles. Watching a "beautiful" woman slap on a fake-n-cheezy smile I find repulsive (often my stomach churns), so i guess you could say that I am attracted to natural, authentic and sincere looks. This may sound really weird, but I love the way some mentally handicapped people smile, because they don't have an ounce of inhibition in them and their smile seems to beam directly from their soul. I find that amazing and tranquilizing. Moving on, a woman who is trying to look like what society tells her is ugly to me, whereas a woman who accentuates her natural beauty is amazing. I don't think I can really articulate exactly what I mean because it is a highly subjective experience. I think it comes down to all of the markers that suggest openness, sincerity and confidence. 

The physical features that actually express these I often don't notice as much and ultimately don't mean anything to me. I get my breath taken away by a beautiful woman from time to time, but these less tangible traits I seem to respond to at a much deeper level.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

natural looking.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, if only I knew how to answer this. Hmm... I seem to fancy women who are short, cute, and... nice? Bubbly isn't the right word, but I enjoy being around people who have warm smiles about them more often than not. Maybe because my Fe soaks it in well, I dunno. I have no real preference for body type, as long as they're healthy. Chubby, average, thin, it doesn't matter. My physical preferences are really minimal. Most women are physically beautiful to me in some degree or another.

But I'm a demi, so there's that. I don't really take notice of attraction until I've gotten to know someone to a certain degree. I have to find something interesting/endearing about them. I guess that's why I notice smiles and cuteness more than anything else from the physical perspective. Most things I look for are in terms of personality, attitude, and character. This is probably why all of my previous SOs had been friends first prior to reaching that level. I'm not sure I could get into a serious relationship with someone I didn't know prior. *shrug*

Not that it takes a lot for me to crush on some woman once I know even a little bit about them though, lol. It just takes more than seeing them for the first time, or from a distance, is all.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

A question to the males:

If a girl is very toned or in shape (or w/e you consider attractive) will having stretchmarks make her look less attractive?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Bani said:


> A question to the males:
> 
> If a girl is very toned or in shape (or w/e you consider attractive) will having stretchmarks make her look less attractive?


Stretchmarks seem to be a natural part of life. Personally, I'm full of them from puberty so I'm pretty used to them. 

As you mention, as long as they are combined with a commitment to a healthy lifestyle, I would say that they are negligible. As per my other post, if a woman was obviously self-conscious about them, I would find that less attractive than the marks themselves.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

dark hair, cute face and tall

that about covers it

of course, if they don't have an attractive personality they can forget about it


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Mmmm..

1. Well, I am attracted to men who are physically active. I am, especially, attracted to men who are physically stronger than average and not from being gym rats, but from either being in a profession that requires considerable physical strength or from being athletes/martial artists etc.

I am hopelessly attracted to guys who don't have bulging muscles but are incredibly tough, tougher than they look. 

2. I am extremely attracted to dark skin and men wearing specs, especially darker men wearing specs (glasses). 

3. I love men in dreadlocks, especially if they're Profs/lawyers etc. Unusual combinations are sexy. I am also attracted to men with curly hair/afro-textured hair etc.

4. I am short, and while I don't have a strong height preference, I find tall men pretty sexy. My partner is nearly 6'8. I love lanky dudes. I adore it when a tall man wraps his legs around me in bed. It feels like a cozy, warm trap. lol Being physically overpowered by a partner is the biggest ever turn-on. 

5. A deep, masculine voice is a huge turn-on. This is a requirement, pretty much lol. 

6. I like angular noses on men, or at least, a nice prominent nose. 

7. Well-groomed facial hair is incredibly sexy. Though, I find bearded Orthodox Jews and Sikhs very attractive. I also like men on the hairier side. 

8. Scars/broken noses/blemishes/ chipped teeth are all very sexy to me. I love imperfections.

9. Tastefully tattooed men, especially those in so-called 'white-collar' professions. When a doctor rolls up his sleeves, and I get to see 3/4 sleeves of Japanese artwork tattoos...it's heavenly *eyegasm*

10. I have a thing for men who speak Spanish/Arabic/French/Farsi/Urdu or any other language that sounds sensual to me.

11. Nice hands.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Dammit @Boss! You did it again :frustrating:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

A person's heart is so much more important to me than how they look. I wish I could give a list of physical things I like, but that feels like I would be cheapening the people I've dated or been attracted to in the past... because their appearance is never the primary reason. I also don't think there's any rhyme or reason to who I feel a spark with. I have dated men short, tall, skinny, tubby, dark and light haired, athletic and artsy.

I like men who are genuine, honest, loving, intelligent, not afraid to express themselves or go against the grain, and above all, respectful. That is more attractive to me than any haircut or height.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

As a demi, I see people in terms of energies, vibes and a certain air that they carry. I don't stop at physical features, and if I do, it's mostly because they reflect a certain something about the person. I would only notice the way they dressed if it told me something significant about them, like how much they actually care about looking good, or if they prefer comfort. 

I can't describe what really draws me to someone. I'm always right about my intuition though. Many times, I have approached someone because I couldn't bear not to, because I just had to, and there was always something about them that separated them from everyone else. I guess I have a radar for that.

That being said, I agree with @_Boss_ & @_knittigan_: taller men are SEXY. I just love everything about tall guys, even though I'm not that short myself (I'm 5'6). Something about it just screams domination, in such a subtle and yet unmistakable way. 

My eyes immediately go to their hands as well, I'm not really sure why. While other people might look at other features, hands are a must for me. They have to be somewhat masculine, larger, rougher (I love the contrast of a rough palm against my skin), and possibly with veins. Veins, oh god. I don't know what it is, it's just incredibly arousing. I could hate a guy, but if he had sexy hands, I'd probably be a little attracted to him.

In terms of physical features, I agree with Boss again. Imperfections are so attractive to me. Actually, a guy with a smooth, flawless face would be kind of a turn off. I like a slightly crooked nose, prominent bones, odd features, etc. Perfection is boring, give me flaws. 

I guess the easiest way to translate that energy that I seek into something concrete would be eye contact, and gestures. They literally say everything you need to know : if that person is assertive or weak, dominant or submissive, insecure or confident, teasing or serious, etc.

I guess in terms of aesthetic beauty, I would definitely say Clive Owen is the epitome of sexiness to me. That man's bone structure is.. so rawr.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

The thread, specifically, asks for what is physically appealing in a mate. Unless one is a full-fledged demisexual, I don't think it's possible to not have an awareness of physical attractiveness (not in terms of social beauty standards, but even whatever one finds attractive individually) at all.

Personality, so obviously, trumps appearance-based attraction that I don't even feel the need to make a disclaimer along the "I care more about honesty, genuineness, respect, sensitivity, intelligence..." lines. I take it as a given for everyone posting here, unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

Boss said:


> The thread, specifically, asks for what is physically appealing in a mate. Unless one is a full-fledged demisexual, I don't think it's possible to not have an awareness of physical attractiveness (not in terms of social beauty standards, but even whatever one finds attractive individually) at all.
> 
> Personality, so obviously, trumps appearance-based attraction that I don't even feel the need to make a disclaimer along the "I care more about honesty, genuineness, respect, sensitivity, intelligence..." lines. I take it as a given for everyone posting here, unless stated otherwise.


Thank you so much for saying that ! I completely agree. when the thread asks us to list physical traits that's what you do.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmmm, my physical peccadillos are probably:

1. Women on the tall side. Anything above 5'7" is excellent, though 5'7" works so perfectly for me aesthetically it's just flipping awesome. When walking arm in arm, or lying/spooning it's just the best height she can be for me.

2. I usually like long hair, but the colour needs to suit your look. 

3. Very pale blue eyes, grey eyes and deep emerald eyes get noticed very quickly. I love them so...

4. Lovely voice, slightly husky. Elegance in expression, dress and demeanour is so damned sexy. Couple this with a slightly rebellious and quirky personality which pushes boundaries without going overboard, well... *mischievious giggle*.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Some flair of individuality. Looking just "normal" or having nothing particularly distinguishable is pretty boring to me.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Boss said:


> The thread, specifically, asks for what is physically appealing in a mate. Unless one is a full-fledged demisexual, I don't think it's possible to not have an awareness of physical attractiveness (not in terms of social beauty standards, but even whatever one finds attractive individually) at all.
> 
> Personality, so obviously, trumps appearance-based attraction that I don't even feel the need to make a disclaimer along the "I care more about honesty, genuineness, respect, sensitivity, intelligence..." lines. I take it as a given for everyone posting here, unless stated otherwise.


Thank you so much for saying this. Although I appreciate the "Personality > Looks" comments, I have not specifically asked for that. I wanted to know what people find attractive on a *physical* level.

Now if you excuse me, I'm going to ogle at long-haired men now.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Paradox1987

y no lurve for shortiez! :shocked::sad::tongue:


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't worry @Boss, _I_ love shorties. If I can hold a woman face-to-face and have the bridge of her nose naturally nestle right against my chin, it feels like two puzzle pieces fitting together.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Muscles. Stubbly face. Dark thick eyebrows, strong brow. Strong chin.

Basically what happens when a guy develops with a shit ton of testosterone.

But not so much he's literally covered in hair. No thanks.

Lady wise--just give me curves 'n tatties and a face that doesn't make me wanna throw up. And whiskey.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Boss said:


> y no lurve for shortiez! :shocked::sad::tongue:


Hahaha, I don't hold anything against the shorter women, my first gf was 5'2". But 5'7" is perfect drown in eyes, grab then kiss height for me :wink:.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

What is most attractive? It's like asking what's your favorite color. If I say green then does that mean it would be great if everything in the world was green? Hell no! Think about it, beauty is in the variety. Having ALL the colors is what creates the beauty. So the only physical feature that is always going to be beautiful to me is healthy. Healthy people of all sizes, shapes and colors are beautiful. I'm thankful for the variety of beautiful people in the world. Eye candy everywhere!


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

Boss said:


> y no lurve for shortiez! :shocked::sad::tongue:


I like small woman I used to date a girl that was 5'3ish and 115ish. I used to put my hands under her armpits and lift her effortlessly when ever I wanted to kiss her. Being fun sized is definitely a plus.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I like:
- long hair
- big eyes
- big lips
- a long feminine neck
- thin waist
- perky breasts
- round butt
- long legs
- a natural look


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

As far as clothing goes, I prefer to see women dressed more modestly, even if it's something as simple as t-shirt and jeans instead of a tube top and short shorts. So there's that, I suppose. Wouldn't have realized this except work was slow today so out of boredom I tried to take more notice in order to add more of my preferences to this thread. )

There's a certain... elegance in modest clothing that I appreciate. And less skin leaves more to the imagination, so I suppose there's that too. I'm not referring to modest as in "bland" or "boring", btw. Just in reference to not wearing practically anything is all I mean. I've fallen for ISFPs before who have quite a flare in their attire, yet they were still dressed modestly. Probably so they could have more fabric to use as their canvas, lol.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

ditsy women are hideous.

*pro-tip*


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm... it changes.. what I usually find attractive is the opposite of what's always around me. 

So at the moment it would be tall, blue eyed, super pale, blonde European guys. Preferably named Hans or Sven :tongue:


----------



## Allwing (Jul 6, 2011)

What makes me look twice...hummm...
Long hair. I definitely have a thing for guys with long hair. Especially if it's black. High cheek bones and a sculpted face are a definite turn on. I love guys who move with grace. They can have any build, but a guy who has a sexy way of carrying himself gets me every time.
I generally don't like the preppy fashion oriented types. My biggest thing is definitely long hair. I love it.
Granted, this is what I find attractive, but rarely what I end up dating.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Allwing said:


> What makes me look twice...hummm...
> Long hair. I definitely have a thing for guys with long hair. Especially if it's black. High cheek bones and a sculpted face are a definite turn on. I love guys who move with grace. They can have any build, but a guy who has a sexy way of carrying himself gets me every time.
> I generally don't like the preppy fashion oriented types. My biggest thing is definitely long hair. I love it.
> Granted, this is what I find attractive, but rarely what I end up dating.


Sooo vampires? :tongue: I'm jk. Idk why I personally can't stand long hair on a guy. Maybe I'd try it once though lol


----------



## Allwing (Jul 6, 2011)

eros5th said:


> Sooo vampires? :tongue: I'm jk. Idk why I personally can't stand long hair on a guy. Maybe I'd try it once though lol


Haha well I might have considered vampires until S Meyer killed them by writing the Twilight series...but unfortunately she did 
Buuut if you ever do grow your hair out, feel free to send me a picture XD


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I like very soft-looking men. I have it bad for scrawny, tall body frames, almost sickly-looking pale skin and long, black hair *fans self* I guess if I had to put an adjective on it...."ghostly," perhaps? I love androgyny. Stereotypically masculine men are bleh.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm absolutely loving that so many women in this thread are turned on by pale skin. It gives me hope.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Allwing said:


> Haha well I might have considered vampires until S Meyer killed them by writing the Twilight series...but unfortunately she did
> Buuut if you ever do grow your hair out, feel free to send me a picture XD


I meant try it once like try a long haired guy out XD

But yea I honestly don't even remember the first Twilight. My mind only thinks True Blood and Interview with a Vampire. Win win!  Interview being the best of course.

@*VenusianMizu *

I totally dig the sickly pale, tall lanky look too!


----------



## Allwing (Jul 6, 2011)

eros5th said:


> I meant try it once like try a long haired guy out XD
> 
> But yea I honestly don't even remember the first Twilight. My mind only thinks True Blood and Interview with a Vampire. Win win!  Interview being the best of course.


I know that's what you meant...that's what I meant as well 
And I honestly have not read any other vampire stories...I'm not much for love stories as it is. So Twilight has been left to ruin vampires in my mind unabated >_>


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

VenusianMizu said:


> I like very soft-looking men. I have it bad for scrawny, tall body frames, almost sickly-looking pale skin and long, black hair *fans self* I guess if I had to put an adjective on it...."ghostly," perhaps? I love androgyny. Stereotypically masculine men are bleh.


Sounds like me. roud: Except I have brown hair and it isn't long...........


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

MyName said:


> Sounds like me. roud: Except I have brown hair and it isn't long...........


It's okay, I like shorter hair too if the style looks good on the guy roud: Brown's okay too, I just like the color black on everything possible lol. My ideal guy physique is basically a male version of Sadako (girl from The Ring).

.........Okay, now that sounds creepy. Bah, I like it that way!


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

Eh I knew it: pretty much every girl in here mentioned "tall" among the characteristics they find the most attractive. I blame my effin' short parents...

Anyways, on to what I find attractive in a woman: straight long hair are a must. Maybe wavy are ok too, but not curly. Redheads are my absolute favorite, but blondes or brunettes are good too. Don't really like black. :\
Pale skin is the best, along with big, light-colored eyes: light green, light blue, grey-ish, that sort of thing. 

As far as the body goes, boobs aren't really important to me. It's good if there's some boobage, but I'm more interested in a nice butt and legs.  I don't mind neither shorter nor taller girls, as long as they look pretty overall. A girl on the chubby side is better than someone on the skinny side to me.

As for the general appearance, I like girls that take at least some care of themselves: styled hair, a little make up, not dressed to impress but neither dressed like a guy, not excessively overweight and not scared of some physical activity. I like feminine and nerdy looking girls.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

I like younger blood. :mellow: Well I'm in my late teens so I mean 2 or 3 years younger at most.

Hair:
Physically, I like dark brown hair with side swept bangs; my last 2 crushes both had these.
Blond straight hair seems the most boring to me (no offense to anyone I might be describing)

Face:
I prefer "pretty" faces on guys rather than "hot" or masculine faces, for example Nicholas Hoult. 
(Freckles are a plus if the guy has pale skin.)
I find masculine faces a turn off.

Body:
I don't normally place much emphasis; I don't know if it's a coincidence but my past 3 crushes were all skinny. 
I'm not really into buff guys - as I said those generic traits of masculinity put me off.

Height:
I don't care, as long as they're taller than me.

Attitude: I'm not sure how much of a physical trait this is but it sure shows when someone makes a first impression. I like it when guys have a hint of mystery; either their actions are speaking louder than they are, or they're awkward. 

But yes I'd date someone who isn't my physical type because:
a) If I've actually even developed real feelings for them to even consider dating them my feelings would override the importance of physical attraction (although it is still an important factor)
b) personality matters more (I have a superficial crush/mild attraction to an ESTJ because he fits my physical traits perfectly. However, he's not really what I want personality-wise so I would never accept him if he asked me out.)


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

I am open to both genders...same sets of criteria apply for both.

Physical: Blue eyes, long hair, dimples, pleasant voice, a bit of extra padding. But really, those are just plusses. I don't go out looking for them.

Personality wise, I like people who are laid back and friendly and with a good sense of humor. I also like it when respect is shown, whether it's to old people, women, etc. Intense, pushy controlling types scare me. I also have a liking, (though it's not a requirement) for those who share my few, but core values. 

Mind you this is all theoretical for me, I'm currently with a wonderful woman whom I believe is "the one"


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

This, to me, is a vision of perfection:










Blond
Hairy
Average build and muscles
Green/blue eyes
Strong jaw line and cheek bones.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm... I have flirted with all kinds of women and I can honestly say I don't have a specific "type". 

Over time I've come to the conclusion that blond, red, dark, pale, tanned (not the fake crap), tall or short doesn't matter. I'm more about what comes out of the mouth once they open it. And I've learned that most of the time, the better they look, the less brain they have. Trust me, the stereotype has its basis of truth out there...

As such, it's easier to say what is* not* my type:

- The female skeletons walking down the street nowadays. _(I don't do bones. My SO is proof of it)._
- The living "Barbies" _(please more brain, less plastic)._
- The female Arnold Schwarzenegger's _(why...:frustrating: muscles are pretty only to so much extent, even on guys)__._


----------



## MylesPrower (May 8, 2012)

I've always been into guys that are fairly average-looking, and also those that have a few extra pounds. I think it somehow signals to me (whether this is accurate or not) that they aren't fussy about their appearance or how they are perceived. This would make sense considering I've struggled with that kind of self-conscious behavior for years.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmm...

Hair: Prefer dark brown/black. Short, but not like a buzz cut or anything. But I guess it depends on the guy. Just not shoulder length or longer! haha... Curly is cute

Eyes: LOVE blue eyes. 

Face: I like long, thin faces with strong jawlines. YUM haha :3

Build: Prefer tall and lean. I like guys over 6 foot (I'm almost 5'9" so...). More like a soccer player than a football player kind of physique. Toned I suppose would be the correct term.

Ok, _weird_, but I LOVE guys with a nice nose haha. Especially that greek/roman looking/sloping nose? omg haha. As odd as it sounds, a guy with a beautifully sculpted nose will definitely catch my eye

But, these are often overlooked as my current boyfriend is 5'10", doesnt have close to a six-pack, has brown eyes, black hair and a crooked-ish nose haha >.< He's definitely cute though. Just not the "usual" for me haha.


----------



## sallynougat (May 16, 2012)

Gael Garcia Bernal


----------



## Daniel Parton (Jan 25, 2012)

iemanja said:


> I like younger blood. :mellow: Well I'm in my late teens so I mean 2 or 3 years younger at most.
> 
> Hair:
> Physically, I like dark brown hair with side swept bangs; my last 2 crushes both had these.
> ...


How do you feel about black, side swept curly hair on a young Guy with freckles?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Ayia said:


> I'll list some of the things that make me look twice:
> 
> *-dark hair, short. or red hair
> - height
> ...


You called?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Marac said:


> I like:
> - long hair
> - big eyes
> - big lips
> ...


Add brunette, and I not only completely agree, but I'm dating her!


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I love it when a woman rocks a good ponytail. For the life of me, I have no idea why.

On the other hand, I can't stand when women put their hair in pigtails. Ugh.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

For me if they have the face for it red (like the actual color red the one that you get from dying your hair) hair and brown eyes is AMAZING in my opinion, although really any hair color and eye color is fine with me EXCEPT for blond hair. I don't know why but blond hair just never really attracts me, it's not ugly or anything it just doesn't really do anything for me. Also please no pigtails, I do not like them at all. As for weight average is perfect, I don't think fat is attractive but at the same time super skinny is just gross looking. As for face hot is nice but I've only dated cute so far but both are pretty cool.


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

This is way too hard. I can't write anything without feeling shallow. I can't even do generalizations. I tried going in-depth. Didn't work. Tried doing generalizations. couldn't do it. So I will just say girls with amazing hips and a little emphasis on the ass. 

There! I did it! Are you happy?!
Almost couldn't post...


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

What makes a woman physically attractive in my opinion? I'll make this easy:


----------



## nolla (May 15, 2012)

Aesthetically attractive? This is a surprisingly difficult question. I like many sorts of people; the aesthetic attractiveness comes from their actions... Like how they pout when they are sulky, how they move their hands while talking, how they smile, etc.


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I'm not too picky. Basically I like women with really long hair that aren't fat. Beyond that there are a lot of things I'm attracted to on a conditional basis, you meet certain people and they _make_ you attracted to certain things. At least that's what I've found.


----------



## JigglyJello (Apr 19, 2012)

Short hair, stubble, glasses are pretty damn sexy.

Head shape seems to be what I really like. I'm oddly put off by certain head shapes. I wish more guys knew what hairstyles complimented their head. And I like a strong jaw line without it looking freak-ish.


----------



## thischarmingirl (Aug 9, 2011)

i like men with very striking, angular faces who just look really interesting and not like anyone you've seen before. i don't really like generic features at all but then i say that and my last crush was a blue-eyed blonde but to me, his curly hair and his facial hair and his cheeks and then his soft eyes...../swoon

eyes are also huge for me but i don't really care what their eye color is (though, green ends up being my ultimate weakness). i like there to be a character and personality in the eyes that kind of just sets ablaze other features on him. 

an example of what i find a really interesting and attractive person would have to be jarrod gorbel from the honorary title and matthew gray gubler. but i also love kim jae wook.

so to make it short:
- quirky, angular facial features that have depth to them
- slender/slim/skinny
- tall (but you know this doesn't really matter as much. i'm 5'1 and as long as you've got a few more inches than me, i'm fine)


jarrod gorbel:





matthew gray gubler:









kjw:











i have a limerance for shannyn sossamon to the extreme.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as looks go, here are some things I find pleasing on men:

-Shorter guys are cute. Somewhere between 5' and 5'7" is ideal.
-Beards. I absolutely love beards. Sideburns are nice also. I'm not terribly fond of mustaches, though.
-Some degree of chubbiness.
-Freckles.
-Large, thick eyebrows.
-As for hair, I like it on the short side (above the shoulders). It's best if it's a bit curly or messy. My favorite hair color is brown, probably because it is also my favorite color.
-Any interesting little bodily quirks or flaws- a crooked nose, scars, missing a couple teeth, things like that. Just those sorts of little things that make a person look more unique.

And some things that I do not find so pleasing:

-Really pale eyes. They just creep me out for some reason.
-Excessive muscle, especially abs. They just look weird and lumpy to me. Slightly muscular arms can look nice, though.
-Too much of the stereotypical manly/handsome look, which just looks utterly generic to me.

For the sake of brevity, I will not go deeply into clothing and whatnot, but I will note that I think glasses, scarves, and certain kinds of hats are quite pleasing to look at.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Mutatio NOmenis would be happy to read the post above.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Gotta go to Wisconsin!


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm 5.6", atm with short black hair slightly spiked dry look, blue eyes, with a tan thanks to the last 3 days of Welsh sun, and a muscular physique, well toned. I work in a gym.
I'm afraid this might be working against me; as girls are perhaps likely to take a look at me and type me as the muscular/ jock/ arrogant type, and decide I'm not their type... which couldn't be less me (apart from the muscular bit). Had long dark hair to my shoulders a few years ago, maybe that threw the stereotype
I'd like to ask a question to the women on here, but I can't think...
*Any insights?*


----------



## dingo (May 23, 2012)

Something interesting I've noticed about what people are attracted to physically often has to do with their social ideals. The term, "aesthetically attractive" was used earlier in this thread, which I'll use as a jumping-off point. In my understanding of philosophy, aesthetics is on top of a triangle which looks like this:

Aesthetics
Ethics + Politics
Metaphysics + Epistemology + Logic​
Therefore, what a person considers beautiful is necessarily tied to their moral and social values, not to mention their understanding of the universe. I think this applies to even strong Sensors. Everyone lives by some sort of philosophy, whether they understand it or not. When it comes to being physically attractive, it's largely about image or statements: how people see themselves and how they want you to see them. Essentially what I'm saying is that you can't separate personality (or at least _identity_) from outward appearance.

Sorry, I'll answer the question now. :tongue: All the girls I've been strongly attracted to have been relatively short; had big, expressive eyes; dark hair for the most part. Weight should be "healthy," which I guess means I'm not attracted to extremes. body type, I don't care a whole lot, though I prefer butt over no butt.

Wow, that's creepy to read back.  Honestly, these are hardly meaningful patterns. This is why I try to look at people holistically.​


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Diamondeyes said:


> I'm 5.6", atm with short black hair slightly spiked dry look, blue eyes, with a tan thanks to the last 3 days of Welsh sun, and a muscular physique, well toned. I work in a gym.
> I'm afraid this might be working against me; as girls are perhaps likely to take a look at me and type me as the muscular/ jock/ arrogant type, and decide I'm not their type... which couldn't be less me (apart from the muscular bit). Had long dark hair to my shoulders a few years ago, maybe that threw the stereotype
> I'd like to ask a question to the women on here, but I can't think...
> *Any insights?*


Whenever I see jock types or guys who look like they work out a lot... I do tend to be very shy around them. I guess it's because I realize that they wouldn't want me, so I'm doing them a favor by getting out of their way. If that makes any sense!

Aw, but don't worry. I hear guys with hot bodies attract equally hot bodied women, so....


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

I say i want a sexy girl but i really do think im attracted to the cute ones


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I love it when a woman rocks a good ponytail. For the life of me, I have no idea why.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't stand when women put their hair in pigtails. Ugh.


Exactly, on both counts. Makes no sense, but I'm not going to overanalyze it.


----------



## sidekicklover22 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awh! This is like a sleepover conversation forum! Yay!
Not only are the majority of the people commenting Introverted iNtuitive types but there are many patterns & similarities in what people are commenting
I cant help but love..
-blondes (red heads too!)
-green eyes
-Arms that show veins (I was happily surprised to see this was stated  )
-sunken cheek bones & high jaw bones
-alternative hair styles (weather it be partly shaven, mohalk, dreads, 50s parted hair--it's unique, enchanting)
-Lean & stick like with broad shoulders
-expressive eyebrows
-Scars & pale skin
-Dimples & wrinkles around the eyes
-I think it's cute when one feature is out of proportion like the chin or the nose!

A largely neglected part of male athestetic is style! Girls love fashionable guys just as much as guys like girls who are  I may be speaking generically but it makes a person appear more put together (& reliable!) Scarves, cardigans, v-necks even rugged jewelry.. I know I'm a big sucker for that (& know I don't speak alone!)
Its okay, I'm an artist so I find many features B-A-U-tiful!
If a guy has all of these features but doesnt love Jesus it cancels out all of his appeal. It's so much more important that it domineers over all his looks--because loving God IS beautiful


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Whenever I see jock types or guys who look like they work out a lot... I do tend to be very shy around them. I guess it's because I realize that they wouldn't want me, so I'm doing them a favor by getting out of their way. If that makes any sense!
> 
> Aw, but don't worry. I hear guys with hot bodies attract equally hot bodied women, so....


if they opened their mouths it's probably you who wouldn't want them, or at least most of them


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I like very feminine men. I like very, very feminine women. 
I like men with long hair, particularly blondes. 
Small, delicate people are attractive, perhaps because they seem unthreatening.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

kagemitsu said:


> Eh I knew it: pretty much every girl in here mentioned "tall" among the characteristics they find the most attractive. I blame my effin' short parents...
> 
> Anyways, on to what I find attractive in a woman: straight long hair are a must. Maybe wavy are ok too, but not curly. Redheads are my absolute favorite, but blondes or brunettes are good too. Don't really like black. :\
> Pale skin is the best, along with big, light-colored eyes: light green, light blue, grey-ish, that sort of thing.
> ...


Aha! to your first part. I shyt you not, I used to pray to be taller as a kid.. didn't work.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

The type of women I am attracted to I think, is the type of women who would not be attracted to me.

They would be:

- In decent shape
- On the thin side ( I have always been thin myself, and small boned)
- cute (the really sexy doesn't do it for me, I do think they are attractive but I would never go out with someone in that category)
- style: slightly on the sophisticated side, clean look, yes its a bit cookie cutter, but so am I (in terms of a general look)
-a bit shorter than me would be nice
-active

yeah i dunno what else


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

One thing I've realized more and more from this forum is that I have a hair fetish.
Great hair - long, thick, wavy, and usually not very red - like Veronica Lake or Kathy Ireland.
Or a great face - roundish but with some definition, big eyes, a mid-sized nose, soft fair skin (there is someone young in the INFP forum whose avatar makes me stare).

Without one of the two, I probably will not be particularly attracted to someone in real life. Although moderately above-average height will generate some interest. As will a slim but curvy body, but that can also cause some personality repulsion (possible sluttiness or stupidity). A somewhat conservative, artsy, but still sexual style helps, too.

Mandy Moore in many ways, but some things about her face detract.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I think ears that stick out are ADORABLE!


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


>


This gif made my night!!!!!

Back to the thread....




I find tan lines to be beautiful.

Also, I love long hair.

All skin tones as long as it's smooth & soft.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I think ears that stick out are ADORABLE!


Not to mention lickable, eh? :wink:


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> In your own honest opinion, what makes a person attractive to you on a *physical level*?


Personality is VERY important for me but of course I admit the physical level, I will answer just to that for now:

Smile... Nice smile.
Clean skin, zero to little make up.
No tattoos.
White skin (don't know why it became so attractive...)
Dark hair...
NOT thing, from middle to fat is fine with me  (sorry can't explain it).
And the usual ones...


The tricky thing for me is, many of the physical things I like are related to some sort of lifestyle or personality... the smile, the way they smile!!! there is nothing as a charming, sweet, kind smile (I hate those comercial smiles but mixed with BAR like situations).




ForsakenMe said:


> Would you ever date someone who isn't your physical type?


I did. I'm tall (like 2mt.) and never liked women who were that tall but I had to, it was fine, the exterior at the end becomes not so important in my mind.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmm, I like men who are tall even though I say I would date anyone 5ft 7inches, because I'm really short myself (4ft 11inches), so it wouldn't really show but I usually find men 6ft and over more attractive. I like dark hair, even dark blonde, and it has to be short ish, but enough for me to run my hands through. I like dark deep set eyes, I don't really find men with light eyes attractive. I am attracted to more square shaped faces, and I have no idea why.

I don't mind the body shape too much. I just don't want them skinny, or overweight. I mean slightly overweight it fine. Muscles is a hit and miss with me as well.


Sometimes for me though, it's all in the voice. I like strong voices, and a man with a good laugh. 

To me, and give people an example these celebrities are a perfect example of what I am attracted to.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Not to mention lickable, eh? :wink:


Don't get ear wax on your tongue! LOL


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

TrailMix said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Hair: Prefer dark brown/black. Short, but not like a buzz cut or anything. But I guess it depends on the guy. Just not shoulder length or longer! haha... Curly is cute
> 
> ...


You pretty much just described exactly what I love AND someone I know! Impeccable taste, darling! x3


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Seven of Cups said:


> You pretty much just described exactly what I love AND someone I know! Impeccable taste, darling! x3


Why thank you, dear, your taste must be as refined as my own! haha


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

Jwing24 said:


> That happened in 2nd grade. That was 19 years ago. Hopefully it won't be another 19 years.


hopefully. but never give up hoping, thats the key... its what drives me through everyday, for all different reasons. 
everyone is beautiful and has something to offer. so for now just realize that this is just as true for you as it is for anyone.


----------



## scude (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm usually attracted to a darker guy (doesn't need to refer to race). Eyes are important - I like to see something going on in those. Cute unique facial expressions, and cute overall. Not too fashion conscious that really is a turn-off for me but some attention on how to dress oneself. I was very attracted to my ex who had a bit of a beard and long hair that he had on a ponytail. Smiles and nice teeth, I like those wrinkles around the eyes.

Appearance matters. SE


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't really have preferences but I confess to liking "ugly" girls. That's right. This is not a pitying attempt to raise the collective spirit of the discontented women who might feel self-conscious while lurking this thread. Somewhere on the verge of being untouchable by most men is where my "fetish" for appearance is aimed towards. I like oddballs who make no overt attempt at appearing more conventionally attractive. This is not to say I don't also enjoy a slim, hourglass figure with shiny hair and a smooth skin tone. I like variety and it includes nearly everyone.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

physically, i really don't tend to have a type. i don't have a preference for blondes, brunettes or red heads, or blue eyed, brown eyed women etc... they're all fair play. one thing i do tend to look at physically is teeth. it really puts me off if somebody has bad dental hygiene. otherwise, pretty much anything goes... 
i'm not particularly shallow and i'm not one to pick an utter bitch over a really nice girl, just because 'the bitch' has a nicer figure. a nice figure is a bonus, don't get me wrong. but i'm not into the size zero bullshit. visible bones isn't attractive, it's unhealthy. i like a bit of meat on the bones. 
it's cheesy & cliche, but true: the decider for me is personality. obviously there needs to be some physical attraction... anybody who says they don't care about looks at all is lying. if somebody is absolutely stunning, but is a complete and utter twat, has zero sense of humour and holds as decent a conversation as i could have with a plank of wood, it's a total turn off.

one of my dream women is Josie Gibson. she is 'my type', even though looks wise i don't really have one. (did this even make sense?!?)


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

Lets get physical, physical! Heh...Sorry :blushed:

I dunno about 'type', but I'm just going to list off stuff I like, as honest as possible to my ridiculous ideals. 

Features:

Sad, expressive eyes. Downturned at the outer corners. Whatever colour. Right now I'm keen on blue though. 
I have a preference for ginger hair, but any will do. 
Crooked nose, or just a strong nose.
Longish medium hair, messy (but clean). Think Aragorn. Curly hair is lovely too. 
Generally narrow, tapering face
Broad shoulders.
Small, very slighly receeding chin.
Sideburns, only if they have lenghty hair though. Not like Elvis, more like







Spindly fingers.
Soul patches are okay, but it's entirely dependant on the person.
Lean, gangly, but toned. 

The above, embodied:


















Clothing:
Long overcoats, high collar. Like Sherlock Holmes. 
Scarves are nice sometimes.
Bowties are cool.
Tailcoats and waistcoats. I just like coats!
Stripey/mismatched socks. I really like this.
Victorian cravats
Jeans, fitted-but slouchy. 


Turn off:
Buzz cuts. Too short and bristly. 
Bad hygiene. 
Moustaches. (Usually they're cool, but romantically...I just can't). 

...

Yeah, I was born in the wrong century, *hangs head


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

There is one type that gets my instant attention: tall, skinny, short dark hair.
But it doesn't stand up to much more than that instant, "Hellllooooooo..."
Right after that, I realize that I'm attracted to half the people around me at
all times, and 80% of the people on TV. (horndog)


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

^ attractive person^ :]


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

kagemitsu said:


> Eh I knew it: pretty much every girl in here mentioned "tall" among the characteristics they find the most attractive. I blame my effin' short parents...


I know, it's not fair. But don't worry, even I mentioned 'tall'- and I have the biggest crush
ever on Peter Dinklage right now. (XXOO GAME OF THRONESSSSS!!!!!)


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

PerturbedPrufrock said:


> View attachment 39736
> 
> 
> View attachment 39737


Dayum, who is that?! :blushed:


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

elle vs said:


> hopefully. but never give up hoping, thats the key... its what drives me through everyday, for all different reasons.
> everyone is beautiful and has something to offer. so for now just realize that this is just as true for you as it is for anyone.


I gave up a while back. I think always having been short killed my confidence, or I let it at least.


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

Jwing24 said:


> I gave up a while back. I think always having been short killed my confidence, or I let it at least.


wow, you sound just like me! I'm not denying the fact that it is probably more difficult for a shorter man than it is for a shorter woman... but I too have let my height 'kill' my confidence throughout most of my life. I am only 5 ft tall, and when I was younger (in grade school-I was even shorter then) I used to get ripped on so much. I have Irish heritage so 'leprechaun' was my unwelcomed nick-name, it died out eventually, but man did it make me feel shitty. so I _do _understand!! but I also "let it" kill my confidence. but it is never too late to re-analyze *any *situation. I'm not going to lie and tell you I am the most confident person in the world now, but I am definitely better off now than I was then, and I haven't gotten one remark about my height in the longest time. basically I just truly, truly believe that every human being deserves to see the beauty in themselves. don't let your height be one of those things that defines you if you don't actually like it. let the things you like about yourself be what defines you, and someone will appreciate you for it and find you genuinely "attractive". there are so many people in the world, think about all the people you_ haven't _met, thats what I try to do (even though I can be very hypocritical at times). don't give up though.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

elle vs said:


> ^ attractive person^ :]


He has the cutest nose I've ever seen.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

^^thanks for the speech lol i appreciate it.


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

cosmia said:


> He has the cutest nose I've ever seen.


Robin Pecknold, yeah he's very good looking. It's weird for me how much I really like _everything _about him.


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> Dayum, who is that?! :blushed:



Top: James Mcavoy
Bottom: Samuel Barnett 

(Not together of course, bahaha)


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm always attracted to skinny girls that are badasses.















































Yes, Amelie is a total badass. Kiss me here, now!




I tried being with a girl that wasn't physically appealing to me once before but it didn't work out. She just didn't have that spark because of it.


----------



## CoakJoints (Feb 2, 2012)

Always been attracted to Asian women, I am not too sure why but generally I like Dark hair, Darker Skin and curvy yet petite women.

I almost exclusively date out of my race because I find darker skin more attractive


----------



## singinbluebird (Jun 11, 2012)

I like guys who have dark hair, features I find attractive....OH and an attractive voice. Voices that I find attractive makes me weak in the knees =)


----------



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

Face and body I described on other themes (sharp face, sharp nose, interesting cold eye, slim and tall) but anyway look is not on first place if that person is dominant an intelligent and self secure he can attract me even if it not physically my type.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I am very attracted to the way a man walks, his facial expressions and how well he grooms himself. I do not like fake-looking men who shave every little bit of body hair that isn't on their head, but I do like to see some effort and I'm not big on stubble. A confident, unique stride is very appealing to me, especially when I can tell that they are aware of their surroundings and of themselves. As far as facial expression, confidence is a factor, but I also prefer men who seem intelligent, interesting, slightly mysterious and good humored.

Most unattractive physical qualities: Bad breath, smelling bad in general, wearing underwear where I can see it, looking stoned, having tasteless piercings, looking boring (this is actually a big one), giving me that obvious "derp, it's a hot chick" leer, and wearing sexist propaganda (ex. shirts that say "bitches love me")


----------

